# looking for a decent offset smoker for my business anyone with recomendations any help would be grea



## hogheavenllc (Feb 26, 2014)

looking for a offset smoker any recommendations


----------



## kc5tpy (Feb 26, 2014)

Hello.  I have used an offset for years, and built a couple.  I assume you want it for a catering or restaurant business?  This is only my opinion, others may have different advice:  An "off the shelf" offset smoker is a labor of love.  They require modifications and monitoring during cooking.  Too much wind is bad.  Too little wind is bad, etc.  If I were to get a smoker for the above mentioned businesses I would build it or have it built by someone who knows his shtuff.  Reverse flow would be easier to control.  There are also other types and designs that work well for a business.  You need a smoker that you can walk away from for a couple hours and forget.  You might even consider propane and a good smoke generator.  PID control is another way to go.  Almost set it and forget it.  Unless you want to pay someone or have you tied to the smoker for the whole time an offset is not your answer.  Just my opinion.  Good luck.  Keep Smokin!

Danny


----------



## hogheavenllc (Feb 26, 2014)

thanka dan for the info I have a concession bbq trailer with a porch looking to mount the offset to ive only used offsets so im pretty comfy with them just need to find one for the trailer just not sure who to go with some are really exspensive and some are not I have a spot for my trailer which I will be starting on memorial day so times running out


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 26, 2014)

Best of fortunes on the endeavor. What is it we are planning to cook? Or maybe the perspective pit will be used to reheat and make the air smell good? If its the latter any old cheap offset should work ok. The big boys cook it elsewhere and bring the goodies to the scene of the crime. Onsite cooking for a vendor isn't real practical unless for hot dogs maybe. Let us know. Thanks.


----------



## hogheavenllc (Feb 27, 2014)

well starting in may I have a local spot for the trailer so im going to have to constantly be making my food for all the days of the week so figured while im there I can be making food for ahead of time I also do festivals here and there did really well with those last yr just started business in june of last summer been smoking for over 10 yrs now but its time to move on up to a nice big offset just having a hard time picking one plus im in nj and thers really no one out here who makes them so its tuff I cant really go to a place to check them out that's what stinks


----------



## bigwheel (Feb 27, 2014)

Well it appears to the untrained eye a person needs to consider whether they want to cook bbq or make money. If its the latter my vending chum claims diversity is the key. In other words if somebody can stop at your trailer and get the bbq..smoked turkey legs..cotton candy..funnel cake..french fries..bottled water..cokes chips blah blah blah..it tends to put more money into the pocket than to be stuck with trying to peddle only one item. So I guess the first question is are you stuck with bbq only?  The pal mentioned had a big pit he kept at home. He would smoke the briskets at home..cool..slice..bag suck and freeze it in 2 lb increments. It was thawed as needed and reheated on a flat top griddle in the trailer and sold in the form of sandwiches. He said it put out enough good smells to drive the yups crazy. Leftover unthawed packets were returned to the freezer and peddled later. Trying to lug around an offset dont seem very feasible to me. A propane assisted insulated upright would be a much better choice in my book. Something such as a Southern Pride  BWS or Stumps for example..or maybe an electric powered Smoking Tex or Oyler..if you have the budget. The Oyler Little Red Smoke houses are very cool. Kindly keeps us posted. Thanks.


----------



## ribwizzard (Feb 28, 2014)

I reserve the right to disagree...

The most profitable vendor that works the local events is the lady that sells fresh lemon aid! It's all she sells. Works the stand by herself , only has to buy lemons, sugar , and 32 oz foam cups.  I've seen her gross $2500.00 a day and when you consider that she has no pay roll, that's good money for a vendor. And that's after the event got their share.

Putting out one high quality product that people want can reduce your overhead, cutting expenses, increase your quality control and efficiency of sells, leading to more net profit. 

Hardee's finally learned that after years of loosing money trying to be a jack of all trades.


----------



## sushitampa (Feb 28, 2014)

hogheavenllc said:


> thanka dan for the info I have a concession bbq trailer with a porch looking to mount the offset to ive only used offsets so im pretty comfy with them just need to find one for the trailer just not sure who to go with some are really exspensive and some are not I have a spot for my trailer which I will be starting on memorial day so times running out


I've been eyeing the Brinkmann Trailmaster Offset Vertical Smoker since I saw it. I've always been a vertical fan, so offset with vertical seemed like the perfect combo IMO. Either that or have someone make a custom bigger sized version of it.


----------



## hogheavenllc (Feb 28, 2014)

I've narrowed my options down to 2 places just waiting on my estimates from them sticking with the offset smoker  I have a very limited menu with only around 8 items one thing I know for sure is that less is better and easier only reason why I was doing vending last season was I didn't have a spot for my trailer this season I do so it's going to be there everyday possible even though I will say this there is plenty of money to be made at these events for a business that I just started last June it was a huge success but I am really glad to be able to keep my trailer in one spot now all my bbq is done the same every time yes most of it is done ahead of time there would be no other way I have a 3 bay steam table for my food but now the issue is while I'm in my spot I need to also prepare food for my following day that's why I want the smoker on the trailer while I'm working I can be making my bbq for other days


----------



## ribwizzard (Feb 28, 2014)

You got a pic of the trailer? We like pics around here!


----------



## gary s (Mar 2, 2014)

I know a couple of people who are vendors at various events, Fair's shows, Canton first Monday One does Baked Potatoes That's it just baked potatoes, the other does Turkey legs and sausage on a stick nothing else. Like the lady with the lemon aid  they do it by their self or has a spouse or one of the kids help, makes pretty good money for a weekend.

I am just thinking one or two items sure would be a lot easier than trying to do a bunch, that way you can keep your labor to a minimum    Just say-in 

Gary


----------



## ribwizzard (Mar 2, 2014)

Tampa is famous for deviled crabs, and I always though that a good ideal would be to set up a cart to sell these would do good. All you would need is a cart not much bigger than a hot dog stand, but with a deep fryer instead of the warming tray.

Put a hot girl I working it  a tight t-shirt " got crabs?",     Start raking in the $$$













image.jpg



__ ribwizzard
__ Mar 2, 2014


----------



## hogheavenllc (Mar 3, 2014)

I've picked my smoker went with Custompits and fabrication out of Va they are building it as we speak said 3 weeks really nice thanks for the help guys


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 5, 2014)

No problem. As some of the kin often said.."you can lead a horse to water but you can't make him drink."  Congrats on the new pit and best of fortunes.


----------



## pig-a-liscious (Mar 7, 2014)

I see you are from somewhere in New Jersey. My former home state. I lived in northern New Jersey in Bergen County.

Sorry I was a day late and a dollar short in replying to you, not that you have in anyway made a bad decision on your selection of a custom offset being made by Custompits.

Based on the offset criteria that you initially mentioned I was going to recommend to you that you take a look at Lang smokers as well as Cadillac, Myron Mixon and Southern Pride.

All four companies make outstanding commercial smokers that are trailer mountable.

I currently use a Lang 60 and a Lang 108 which are both on trailers and I have smoked butts, ribs, chicken and turkeys for groups as large as 3000 people and have had great success and compliments galore regarding the taste of the food.

My very best to you and hope that everything goes very well for you with your business.

Harv


----------

